# Calorie counters?



## SativaMad (Feb 16, 2015)

Morning guys..

Im looking for an accurate calorie counter app for my phone or pc or even an online one.. I currently using mfp but something there isnt adding up...


----------



## mickems (Feb 16, 2015)

have you given "my fitness pal" or "my net diary" a try?


----------



## SativaMad (Feb 16, 2015)

Currently using my fitness pal app on my phone (mfp) but it isnt calculating my calories right..

eg. Macro breakdown of 100g spaghetti

Fat - 1.8g
Carbs - 70g
Protien - 13.4g

Total cals according to mfp
= 354

My calculation = 349.8

Now where did mfp get those extra calories from? Something not right or am i missing something?


----------



## Beefcake (Feb 16, 2015)

It's not 100% dead on.  I noticed it to.  Just try to be as specific as possible with the brands.


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 16, 2015)

With my fitness pal you have to look at the food and match it best with what you have. Most of their food is imputed by other users and not 100% accurate 

Want to be 100% ?
Get a scale and start measuring


----------



## SativaMad (Feb 16, 2015)

Pinkbear said:


> With my fitness pal you have to look at the food and match it best with what you have. Most of their food is imputed by other users and not 100% accurate
> 
> Want to be 100% ?
> Get a scale and start measuring



I do measure all raw foods but i still need to log it and count the calories and pulling up a spreadsheet to do this takes too much time.. The only way around this is to make your own food list with the correct macros and cals im mfp but this will also take me time.. Seems there is no way around it then i guess.


----------



## Jada (Feb 16, 2015)

Pinkbear said:


> With my fitness pal you have to look at the food and match it best with what you have. Most of their food is imputed by other users and not 100% accurate
> 
> Want to be 100% ?
> Get a scale and start measuring



+1 for pinky! I did this last year while dropping some bf, after a while of measuring u get used to it and you can visually  put the food to the scale and get it right most of the time, plus  it grounds u on being serious  and not FKIN  Up


----------



## SativaMad (Feb 17, 2015)

Weighing out food is not the problem, all my meat and most carbs and fat sources like rice, oats, sweet potatoe, veggies, nuts, oils, peanut butter etc are all weighed out before hand. Logging it and counting the calories is the problem.. If i eat the same stuff day in and day out then sure no hassle but i change 2 meals every day to have variety and that is the problem. And then you get the days you didnt prep for the next day and you have to buy on the go and improvise.

Anyhow. Hope this helps more with what im trying to get across.


----------



## SativaMad (Feb 17, 2015)

Ok i just checked on a few sites the nutritional value of chicken and all of them have extra cals that i dont know where they are getting it from. On all these sites if i count the calories i get x amount and they get x amount. Even checked the boxes of food now and the calories is higher then what we would work out.. 

Where the hell are these extra calories coming from?


----------



## SativaMad (Feb 17, 2015)

Ok after some research i think i got an answer to my question

Here is a link

http://community.myfitnesspal.com/e...s-and-macros-not-adding-up-heres-probably-why

Seems the extra calories come from alchohol and food companies rounding of calories..


----------



## Dropsets (Feb 19, 2015)

I like my fitness pal it's decent


----------

